# Member in need of your thoughts and prayers..



## Laura (Apr 18, 2012)

Some of our older members will remember Marta/Marty. She had Chewy the sulcata that died.. and she got a redfoot, she is a model and is a sweet young girl. Her mother has just been diagnosed with a illness. Her words on Facebook: 
Yesterday my mom was diagnosed with CJD (human form of mad cow disease). There is no cure or treatment and the only outcome is usually fatal. God does make miracles happen and I hope my mom can be one of those miracles. Only 200 people in America have ever been diagnosed with CJD. My family could use all the prayers we can get.

Since she went public with it there, I thought it would be ok to post here to ger her extra support. She was quite an active member for a while...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creutzfeldt–Jakob_disease

info on the illness.


----------



## MarcaineArt (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll put them in my thoughts. I'm not a prayer in the traditional sense but believe that putting good thoughts into the universe can't hurt anyone.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 18, 2012)

That is awful for anyone to have to deal with


----------



## hlester22 (Apr 18, 2012)

How awful. My uncle was one of those 200. He died from it. I don't know her but my prayers are with her.


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, that's awful!! She is seemly such a sweet kid to have this thrown at her. I wondered where she left to.
My postivie energy is also being sent her way. Sometimes these things are not always what they seem to be.
Poor kid.
Nay


----------



## terryo (Apr 18, 2012)

Very sad to be without your mom at such a young age......well, sad at any age. Please tell her that we are all thinking of her and sending good thoughts their way. Prayers from me.


----------



## wellington (Apr 18, 2012)

MarcaineArt said:


> I'll put them in my thoughts. I'm not a prayer in the traditional sense but believe that putting good thoughts into the universe can't hurt anyone.



Ditto, I do not pray as I am an atheist, but i am not a radical one. I will however keep them deeply in my thoughts. Please, if you can, let her know we are thinking of her and her family.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 18, 2012)

I do remember her, tell her I will pray for her Mom, and say "hi" too...


----------



## ijmccollum (Apr 18, 2012)

I will put them in my thoughts as well.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sending up prayers right now!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes i remember her, so so sad to hear.
She will be in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 18, 2012)

She was a very active member here, super nice young lady.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 19, 2012)

Mojo sent.


----------



## Angi (Apr 19, 2012)

Very sad. I saw it on F/B too and have been praying for her family She is only 16 or 17. That is very young to have a mother so ill. One of my husband distant cousins died of it about a year ago. It is such a scary disease. Do you get it from eatting a sick cow? Or not cooking it right?
Marty was very active on TFO when she was being home schooled, but when she went back to school and started modeling she quit posting much.
Thank you Laura for the prayer reminder. I tend to forget to continue praying for people I don't know after a few days.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 19, 2012)

So very sad, my prayers go out to her and her family...


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 19, 2012)

As I have vented my illness's and troubles on here and have had SOOO much support from some great members, I totally want her to know my thoughts are with them both!! I hope all will turn out good for her and her mother.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (Apr 20, 2012)

Ill keep them in my prayers


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 20, 2012)

I will keep her and her mom in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Apr 21, 2012)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to this family along with BIG HUGS! I know all to well how hard it is to struggle with a loved ones illness i go thru it everyday with my daughter.


----------



## Laura (Apr 22, 2012)

Her mom passed away .....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry Laura. Plainly put, that just sucks! My sympathy goes out to her...


----------



## RV's mom (Apr 23, 2012)

Thoughts, prayers and Meditations sent along from AZ as well. I am all for the power of positive thought/vibes sent out into the universe and hope they serve her well.

teri


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thank you for all the positive thoughts and prayers. My mom passed away at 3AM yesterday. It has been a very difficult time and I am glad to know such wonderful supportive people. I do come on TFO every week and check out the threads so I am not completely gone but I have been very busy so not much time to post or start up a thread. Nova is doing well and getting so big! She loves her outdoor enclosure. I only found out she was terminal a week ago so it went by very fast and I still can't seem to process that she is really gone. Once again thank you for the support.

Much love,
Marta


----------



## Neal (Apr 23, 2012)

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Angi (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ada caro (Apr 23, 2012)

Just have faith and all is possible I will be praying for ur mom. God bless u.


----------



## Cadance (Apr 23, 2012)

Marty333 said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for all the positive thoughts and prayers. My mom passed away at 3AM yesterday. It has been a very difficult time and I am glad to know such wonderful supportive people. I do come on TFO every week and check out the threads so I am not completely gone but I have been very busy so not much time to post or start up a thread. Nova is doing well and getting so big! She loves her outdoor enclosure. I only found out she was terminal a week ago so it went by very fast and I still can't seem to process that she is really gone. Once again thank you for the support.
> 
> Much love,
> Marta



I am so sorry


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry Marta.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 23, 2012)

I know words can sound so empty at time like this. But I will still say them, sorry to hear about this and you have my deepest condolences, I am glad to hear though that you are still around and active, whenever you feel like it, feel free to repost and know we are all here for you.


----------

